# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Wine&Etersoft

## Andruhin

Официальный сайт: www.etersoft.ru

Продукт «WINE@Etersoft» позволяет исполнять необходимые Windows-программы в среде GNU/Linux. В отличие от использования эмуляторов, ключевым моментом является отсутствие необходимости наличия какой-либо версии MS Windows, а также более высокая производительность. При этом вы получаете все преимущества использования Linux-платформы.Продукт основан на свободной среде WINE (лицензия LGPL) и разработан в сотрудничестве с компанией CodeWeavers. 

В настоящий момент официально поддерживаются следующие продукты: 1С:Бухгалтерия 6.0, 1С:Предприятие 7.7/8.0, Инфо- Бухгалтер, Консультант+, Гарант, Кодекс, Референт, системы Банк-Клиент, Налогоплательщик, MS Office 97, программы подготовки обязательной отчётности. 

Сборки продукта выполняются для систем различных производителей: ALT Linux, ASP Linux, Debian, FreeBSD, Mandriva, Novell, RHEL, Ubuntu.
WINE@Etersoft Network-1.0.12 CentOs 5.4 (pass: ru-board)

WINE@Etersoft SQL-1.0.12 Ubuntu 10.4  Демо лицензия в архиве до 12.06.10
(для того чтоб конфигуратор не выдвал ошибку "Разработку форм рекомендуется выполнять в разрешении 96 DPI" шрифт Microsoft Sans Serif закинуть в windows/fonts) (pass: ru-board)

Wine@Etersoft SQL-1.0.12 Ubuntu 10.4 Демо лицензия в архиве до 03.07.10 багфикс-релиз WINE@Etersoft 1.0.12 (eter6/8) от 31.05.2010 (pass: inoe.name)

1C под wine (pass: ru-board)

----------


## Volodyak

А посвежее литцензии можноИ?

----------


## Andruhin

WINE@Etersoft v1.0.12 Local Retail  for ubuntu (full license)

----------


## Volodyak

А для сервера терминалов нет?

----------


## Andruhin

delete

----------


## Andruhin

wine&etersoft Network-1.0.12

debian 6 

pass: m^*_wfd+тм"Ёхр/12но67 

mandriva 2010.2 

pass: vd^*(6549+-`123nytмщ 

suse 11.4 

pass: узbtrp[oh=5~!@+59+7 

suse 11.3 

pass: бекх?**65+4Sfny_= 

ubuntu 11.04 

pass: би4*+,brgp#%^* 

ubuntu 10.10 

pass: SDhm430(+о89д!3

----------


## Andruhin

Network-1.0.12

Mandriva 2011

Ubuntu 11.10

Файл лицензии WINE-ETERSOFT.LIC необходимо расположить в каталоге /etc/wine, ~/.wine или C:\WINDOWS\INF.
Пакеты wine надо устанавливать одновременной, одной командой оба пакета wine-etersoft и wine-etersoft-network.
На практике пришлось  еще подключить CD вручную Если ранее Вы присоединили раздел Windows в качестве элемента файловой системы UBUNTU под именем /media/с – тогда можно сделать его видимым в Wine@Etersoft командами (здесь Пользователь – имя пользователя)
cd  /home/Пользователь/.wine/dosdevices
ln -s /media/с/ g:
ls -l g:

----------


## Andruhin

Network-1.0.12

Mandriva 2011

Ubuntu 11.10

Файл лицензии WINE-ETERSOFT.LIC необходимо расположить в каталоге /etc/wine, ~/.wine или C:\WINDOWS\INF.
Пакеты wine надо устанавливать одновременной, одной командой оба пакета wine-etersoft и wine-etersoft-network.
На практике пришлось  еще подключить CD вручную Если ранее Вы присоединили раздел Windows в качестве элемента файловой системы UBUNTU под именем /media/с – тогда можно сделать его видимым в Wine@Etersoft командами (здесь Пользователь – имя пользователя)
cd  /home/Пользователь/.wine/dosdevices
ln -s /media/с/ g:
ls -l g:

----------


## Andruhin

ссылки сдохли, обновил
*Network-1.0.12* (терминалный сервер, неограниченные подключения) 
pass: ru-board

----------


## SergeyP67

А к Ubunte 12.04 от 11.10 подойдет?

----------


## antonioua22

Под Centos 6.4 не найдется wine@etersoft?

----------

